# صناعة الطباشير



## chem1982 (20 أبريل 2012)

يتم خلط 15 جزء بالوزن مصيص ناعم مع 5جزء بالوزن مسحوق التلك مع 10 جزء بالوزن جبس ثم يضاف الي هذا المخلوط الماء تدريجيا مع التقليب المستمر وذللك حتي تلين العجينة وعندما تبدا العجينة في التصلب تصب في قوالب مناسبة الشكل وبعد التاكد من تصلب العجينة في القوالب ويتم ذللك بعد حوالي ثلاث ايام ومن الممكن ان يتم ذلك في افران توسطة الحجم ومعتدلة الحرارة


----------



## مازن81 (21 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خير 
مواضعيك رائعة خفيفة وسلسة
نتمنى ممن جرب التراكيب التي ذكرتها في كل مواضيعك ان يرد بالنتائج التي حصلت معه

لكن بخصوص الطباشير ماهو المصيص


----------



## عصام سعيد ن الجندى (21 أبريل 2012)

المصيص هو جبس ولكن زمن الشك لة طويل اكبر من الجبس العادى


----------



## MaZaGAngeE (29 أبريل 2012)

هل يمكن تصنيع الطباشير من كربونات الكالسيوم ؟


----------



## chem1982 (30 أبريل 2012)

التلك عبارة عن كربونات الكالسيوم


----------

